# لحياه زوجيه جميله وسعيده يرضى بها الطرفين



## candy shop (14 مايو 2009)

_*للزوجة*_
_*1 الزواج يقوم على التضحية والتنازل، فلا بد من الاستعداد لهذه الامور والاقتناع بأهمية استقرار الحياة الزوجية.*_
_*2 احترمي خصوصية شريك حياتك، مثل رسائله وعلاقاته باصدقائه واهله، طالما ان هذه الخصوصية لا تهدد استقرار حياتكما معا.*_
_*3 الاحتفاظ بالسرية مطلوب، فلا يصح ابدا ان تحرجي زوجك في لحظة غضب بافشاء اسرار بيتكما امام الآخرين، فهذا يتنافى مع الدين والاخلاق.*_
_*4الزوجة الرقيقة تحافظ على اللمسات الجمالية، واللمحات الرومانسية في بيتها، مثل الاهتمام بالمظهر والتجديد في المنزل والنظافة الشخصية، وهذا مطلوب في كل المراحل العمرية لكسر حدة الملل.*_
_*5احذري الانسحاب من غرفة النوم امام اي مشكلة ولاي سبب من الاسباب، فالوجود في مكان واحد يذيب اي خلافات عالقة.*_
_*6 قد يكون التناغم الزوجي والانسجام العاطفي موجوداً بين الزوجين في بداية الحياة الزوجية، لكن ماذا عن المتغيرات التي تعكر صفو حياتكما؟ عليك بتقبل اي متغيرات تطرأ عليكما خاصة المادية والتأقلم مع الازمات بحب وود شديدين.*_
_*7 من حقك كزوجة عاملة التصرف في دخلك دون هيمنة من الزوج أو اجبار، لكن تذكري ان تغيبك عن المنزل لساعات قد يؤثر بعض الشيء على علاقتكما، فشاركي بالميزانية طواعية وبحب واقتناع وانتماء.*_
_*8 الادخار ولو قليلا لن يعرض الاسرة لازمات مادية. احذري الوقوع في شرك الاستدانة، فالدين مذلة تشغل التفكير وتمنعك من الاستمتاع بالحياة.*_
_*قسمي دخلكما الى بنود، حتى لا يحدث خلل في نهاية الشهر، وتذكري ان الحياة مستويات مختلفة.*_​ 


_*9ولا تقارني بينك وبين الآخرين لأن ذلك يهدد استقرار حياتك الزوجية، ويحدث مشاعر الحقد والغيرة والظلم، ويتركك في حالة انفعال دائم.*_
_*10اظهري حكمتك وحسن تدبير مملكتك ولا ترهقي زوجك بالمطالب. *_
_*صحيح ان التغيير في الملبس أو الاثاث يكسر من حدة الملل، لكن في حدود الدخل المشترك.*_​ 




_*للزوج*_
_*1 اعلم ان الزواج شركة اجتماعية تقوم على المودة والرحمة وتحتاج للتفاهم وسماع وجهة نظر الطرف الآخر، كما تحتاج الى شيء من العقلانية في الحكم على الامور، وعدم التسرع والاندفاع بردود افعال غير محسوبة.*_
_*2لا تنبش في الماضي، فلا طائل من ذلك سوى هدم المشاعر الجميلة وزيادة الحياة تعقيدا.*_
_*3 جامل زوجتك في المناسبات، فذلك صورة للتعبير عن الحب والاهتمام ودليل على صدق المشاعر وإحداث جو من البهجة والسرور.*_
_*4 لا تعايرها بعيب في اسرتها أو بيئتها، ما دمت قد اخترتها ورضيت بها زوجة لك.*_
_*5 كن حول مائدة الطعام في بيتك، في واحدة من الوجبات الثلاث على الاقل، مهما كانت درجة انشغالك، فهذا يمنح جواً من الالفة والترابط الاسري.*_
_*6 من الافضل ان توكل لزوجتك مهمة ادارة مصروف البيت، حتى تشعرها بالمسؤولية وتعزز ثقتها بنفسها، فتتدرب جيدا على الفصل بين الاحتياجات الاساسية كاولويات والاحتياجات الثانوية ككماليات.*_
_*7ان لم تكن زوجتك تعمل، فمصروفها واجب عليك وضرورة لاستقرار حياتكما معا، بشرط الا تشعرها بالمن عليها في اي حال من الاحوال.*_
_*8 بصفتك المسؤول عن توفير حياة كريمة للاسرة، اياك والبخل، فهو آفة خطيرة تهدد كل مؤسسة زوجية وتدمرها.*_
_*9 حتى تبقى الاواصر بينكما متينة، صارحها بكل شيء وتناقش معها في مختلف الامور واسمع لما تريده منك، واجعلها تنصت الى ما تريده منها.*_











​ 

والنعمه منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا كاندى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2009)

_روعه ارشاداتك كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## rana1981 (16 مايو 2009)

نصائح رائعة ومفيدة 
شكرا كاندي


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

salvation قال:


> _روعه ارشاداتك كاندى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا تونى 


ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> نصائح رائعة ومفيدة
> شكرا كاندي



ميرسى لزوقك يا رانا 

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2009)

والنعمة يا نون عسل انا بقيت بقرالك الموضيع دى كترى منهم ينوبك ثواب


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> والنعمة يا نون عسل انا بقيت بقرالك الموضيع دى كترى منهم ينوبك ثواب



والنعمه يا مرنون بموت فيكى 

من عينى يا قمر 

ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبتى
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

واووووووووووووو موضوع في غايه الجمال والاهميه 
وضروري جدا ان الطرفين يفهموا مسئوليتهم
في الشركه الجديده عشان يقدر يعيشوا حياة سعيده
ميرسي يا اجمل كاندي
وربنا يهدي كل زوجين ويسعدهم في حياتهم
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

* 

الزواج يقوم على التضحية والتنازل،

 فلا بد من الاستعداد لهذه الامور

 والاقتناع بأهمية استقرار الحياة الزوجية.

موضوع مهم جداومميز

شكــــــــــــــــــــرا

ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل

بس لو اتنفذ 

شكرا ليكى يا كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> واووووووووووووو موضوع في غايه الجمال والاهميه
> وضروري جدا ان الطرفين يفهموا مسئوليتهم
> في الشركه الجديده عشان يقدر يعيشوا حياة سعيده
> ميرسي يا اجمل كاندي
> ...



يارب 

شكرااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر 

ربنا يبار ك حياتك
​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> الزواج يقوم على التضحية والتنازل،
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 
 
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

يا نهيسى
​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل
> 
> بس لو اتنفذ
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا كاندى​



ياربت فعلا يتنفذ

شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## مريم عطااللة (10 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2010)

مريم عطااللة قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا



ميرسى ليكى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ياقمر ميرسى


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2010)

بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع قال:


> موضوع جميل ياقمر ميرسى


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الروح النارى (15 مايو 2010)

*شــــــــكرااا ليكى *

**** كااااندى ****

*نصائح رااائعة جداااً*
*المسيح معاكى*


----------



## losivertheprince (17 مايو 2010)

سلام المسيح


6 من الافضل ان توكل لزوجتك مهمة ادارة مصروف البيت، حتى تشعرها بالمسؤولية وتعزز ثقتها بنفسها، فتتدرب جيدا على الفصل بين الاحتياجات الاساسية كاولويات والاحتياجات الثانوية ككماليات.

ماهو الموضوع ده بيجيب مشاكل وبيجيب الضغط وبيجيب ناس تحجز على الشقة بالى فيها ههههههههههه

ياكاندى انا رأيي أن الزوج يعمل زى ماقولتى كده يسيب المصروف للزوجة ويقول المثل القديم 
( عشانا عليك يارب ) 

ربنا يديكى يا أحلى كاندى ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا للنصائح

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــكرااا ليكى *
> 
> **** كااااندى ****
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

  ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> 
> 6 من الافضل ان توكل لزوجتك مهمة ادارة مصروف البيت، حتى تشعرها بالمسؤولية وتعزز ثقتها بنفسها، فتتدرب جيدا على الفصل بين الاحتياجات الاساسية كاولويات والاحتياجات الثانوية ككماليات.
> ...




لا يا برنس 

الست برده شاطره 

وبتعرف تدبر نفسها 

ربنااااااااااااااااااا للتعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا للنصائح
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

  ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------

